# Amreican gypsum



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I just hung some Eagle roc made by American gypsum.
A really nice board smooth face..A nice factory cut on the ends ..recess was perfect..Did not crumble up like gold bond ..
My first time seeing it here . Has anyone used this board?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> I just hung some Eagle roc made by American gypsum.
> A really nice board smooth face..A nice factory cut on the ends ..recess was perfect..Did not crumble up like gold bond ..
> My first time seeing it here . Has anyone used this board?


 Yes:yes:


----------

